# Mexican Grilled Cheese and Shrimp



## poopypuss (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to season my new AMPS today, so the grill was on, and me being the kind of person to to waste an opportunity, I'm making an appetizer.

1 baking pan








Corn tortilla inserted







A couple lbs of shredded Mexican mix cheese, a pound or so of cocktail shrimp, and some canned salsa (I don't know where the assembly pics went)..







topped with a sacrificial tortilla to keep in the heat and keep out a little of the smoke, I know, that's a sin.







On to the grill







Off to bake for a couple hours behind a beer can bird... that may explain the missing pictures, and an old school foil pack full of hickory chunks.

Now to wait an hour or so to get the cheesey goodness.


----------



## slownlow (Jan 27, 2012)

Man  great start !


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm dying to see how this turn out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2012)

Now I to want to see this one and I'm sure that it will be fabulous. I'm pretty how it will taste great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

Great start looking forward to the finale!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2012)

MMMMMMMM

That looks freaking good.


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 27, 2012)

Done on the grill!







Nice...and tasty!

Usually I leave it until it's completely brown, but I didn't eat all day.


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks killer! Do you dip chips in it or cut and eat like a pizza? or both?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> Looks killer! Do you dip chips in it or cut and eat like a pizza? or both?


It does look great!...Seems kind of Dippy with all that cheese but with some adjustment it would make a tasty pizza...cool idea...JJ


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 27, 2012)

Chips

Tostito's  Scoops grab everything!


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a 9 inch baking pan (.98 at Wal-Mart), I guess my angle on the pics was off...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks really good . How does the shrimp hold up after a couple of hours?


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks super!

And super timing.  Just getting a cold cheese smoke started.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

